# Accucraft K-28 Bumblebee W/ Sound Pricing



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello all, 

Can you anyone tell me about what price I should be expecting to see these locomotives go for? 

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The electric k28 have been out of production and sold out since early 2006. The bee version with sound was made in very small quantity. So, the only way you are going to get one is used, and they are rare. No way to assign value to used without seeing it first. The last 2 used black ones I had sold VERY quickly. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Jonathon, I'm not looking to buy one. I am trying not to come across like I am advertising a classified here on the board. 

What would you expect a Bee to go for nowadays? 

Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?... Bueller?... 

I was really hoping someone here would have a ballpark for me. 

Matt


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Check ebay... 

The lack of responses probably correlate to your lack of explanation (reason for asking) in your first post, your lack of explanation (no reason for asking again) in your second post, and your impatience in your third one. 

Greg


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Let me explain Greg, if I state that I have a Bee to sell, this would be considered a classified and would be taken down by a moderator. Therefore I left it vague expecting someone out there (someone in the know, not just someone who will demonstrate their lack of knowledge by demeaning someone), to throw out what they have sold in the past or possibly what they have picked one up for. 

Matt


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt, 

1 - Lay off Greg... he's trying to help - and only because of his post am I responding here... 

2 - There is no reason you can't just say "I'm think about selling an XXX, anyone have an idea on what these are worth nowadays? I've not seen one on Ebay in a while - how rare are they?" ... Would have been far easier than trying to speak in code, and not broken any rules... (course, you could just sign up for first-class, then you could have placed a classified on the site!!!) 

3 - I have seen two K-28s in the last six months, both black, sell at ~ $3000.00 One had sound and RC, and I think it was advertised around $3200 and came down a tad, the other had no sound or RC, was weathered and was just at $3000. Currently, there is a black K-28, LN, selling for around $2800, which does have sound. 

Basically, the fact that it is yellow does make it more rare, but I suspect reduces the number of potential buyers as most seem to want a black engine (and a flying herald black, at that). 

If I had to guess - is it worth over $3K? Yes. If you want to sell it in this economy (remember, new and like new K-36/37s from Accucraft, some with RC and sound, are selling at the $2K mark!) are you going to have to offer it below the $3K mark? I suspect so. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello, that most definitely does help. I am still fairly new to this and I apologize for speaking out of etiquette. 

Thank you very much for this information, and thank you Greg, for drawing this information in. 

This is a great board from what I have seen so far and there are definitely many benefits about this forum. 

Cheers, 

Matt


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I sent you an e-mail. Park Designer has pretty much nailed it on pricing.The only thing I would add is that you don't sell it due to desperation! Getting the best price almost always requires patience. Oh yes, with valuable brass beauties like the K-28 make sure that the money is in hand before you let go of the engine!!! There's too much risk with the high dollar items these days!


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Copy that, thanks for the extra info. It definitely won't be sold for a quick buck. 

Matt


----------

